# "You Suck" Thread 2023"--Pics required!



## dynodave

Time to fire up a new You Suck thread for 2023
2022= 290 posts + 33,000+ views





"You Suck" Thread 2022"--Pics required!


Happy new year 2022 if possible....I I let the "first" pass in hopes some one would step up to start a new thread. 381 submissions and 24K views for 2021 down by more than half from 2020. Hoping for better this year I thought I would get though this covid OK but got omicron the saturday before...




www.arboristsite.com




For me 2022 consisted mainly with only a small amount of saw use consisting of chain sharpening and carb kit refreshing. Pretty stable at 66 saws with only 1 new saw, Poulan 2150 (2001), given to me by my cousing in NS Canada. Fires up on prime, needs a carb kit. Only poulan of this era, I own, with a chain brake!!!!


----------



## Snowchaser

Tiny Tiger 350watt 110vac, 6/12vdc generator

Got this free about 15 years ago and quickly gave it to my brother thinking he might use it. Turns out he still had it and never used it so i got it back. Never saw one before or since then. Runs, just has a pin hole the gas tank.


----------



## rarefish383

Snowchaser said:


> Tiny Tiger 350watt 110vac, 6/12vdc generator
> 
> Got this free about 15 years ago and quickly gave it to my brother thinking he might use it. Turns out he still had it and never used it so i got it back. Never saw one before or since then. Runs, just has a pin hole the gas tank.
> 
> View attachment 1045409
> 
> View attachment 1045410
> View attachment 1045411
> View attachment 1045412


It looks about new!


----------



## GeeVee

Snowchaser said:


> Tiny Tiger 350watt 110vac, 6/12vdc generator
> 
> Got this free about 15 years ago and quickly gave it to my brother thinking he might use it. Turns out he still had it and never used it so i got it back. Never saw one before or since then. Runs, just has a pin hole the gas tank.
> 
> View attachment 1045409
> 
> View attachment 1045410
> View attachment 1045411
> View attachment 1045412


Thats one funky pull handle.....


----------



## Snowchaser

The vinyl on the box is peeling a little, but I dont think it has more than a few hours on it.


----------



## Goofaroo

Snowchaser said:


> The vinyl on the box is peeling a little, but I dont think it has more than a few hours on it.


That’s very nicely built and old school cool! I like the fairlead on the starter “ball”.


----------



## McCullochKid

This isn't particularly interesting, but it's a nice way to start the year.
I've been wanting the full wrap for the Super EZ for a bit over a year now, but everyone wants big money for it, and I could never justify the cost for what more or less amounts to a novelty factor.
Sure enough, this beat up parts saw suddenly appeared locally for only $25. It's missing a lot of parts and P/C is blown, but it has the full wrap. Gonna swap it over to my running Super EZ soon.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

McCullochKid said:


> This isn't particularly interesting, but it's a nice way to start the year.
> I've been wanting the full wrap for the Super EZ for a bit over a year now, but everyone wants big money for it, and I could never justify the cost for what more or less amounts to a novelty factor.
> Sure enough, this beat up parts saw suddenly appeared locally for only $25. It's missing a lot of parts and P/C is blown, but it has the full wrap. Gonna swap it over to my running Super EZ soon.
> View attachment 1046802



Good score. Full wraps are cool on these saws.


----------

